# Elmers Glue and water?



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Can some one tell me the best measurements for white elmers glue and water? For scenery. and should i add a few drops of dish soap. I searched the internet for the answer, But i get a lot of different measurements. And some say to spray isopropyl alcohol on it before the cement? I didnt think model railroading would give me such a headache lol[]


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

50/50 for me, though I use Acrylic Matte Medium. Elmer's can leave a white residue from time to time. I add the soap to the misting water, along with a good splash --about 1 part to 6 parts water-- of rubbing alcohol to quicken the drying time.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The Elmer's/water mix tolerates a whole lot of variation: 50/50 is a good start, but don't be afraid to thin it if it's giving you problems. I watered it down to about 30% glue when I just wanted to eye-dropper some underbrush down without having the glue blob and sit on top of the greenery. The dish soap helps it penetrate a lot, too.


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

The alcohol is to wet the surface so the glue water mix penetrates into what you are glueing.
Dan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

And all this time, I thought the alcohol was for me to help me through the experience of ballasting.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Dualgage, understand that I don't claim to know much about it, but how does alcohol accomplish that?


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*surface tension*

I've not heard of the alcohol method. The detergent makes the water "wetter", by breaking up the surface tension (just like washing your hands). I think only a drop is needed.


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

Have always used alcohol is to wet the material to pull the glue water mixture in. Some people use water with a drop of detergent to do the same thing. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Alcohol has less surface tension and is thus 'wetter' than water. Soap also decreases the surface tension of water to make it wetter.
Surface tension is what allows a water strider to walk on top on water.
I've used water with a drop of dish soap and about 20% IPA in a spray bottle to wet the ballast. Then a glue bottle to dribble the 50% glue mixture into the 'wetted' ballast.

Experiment on a short test piece to see how it works.


----------

